# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ouders mogen hun zonen zonder medische reden laten besnijden

## Leontien

10 juni 2010 Nu.nl:




> De artsenorganisatie KNMG wil het besnijden van minderjarige jongens krachtig gaan ontmoedigen. Besnijdenis van jongens zonder medische redenen is in strijd met het recht op autonomie en het recht op lichamelijke integriteit, aldus de KNMG donderdag. De artsenfederatie roept artsen op om ouders die de ingreep overwegen ''actief en indringend op de hoogte te brengen van het ontbreken van medische voordelen en het gevaar van complicaties.''
> 
> Bron: nu.nl


*Wat vind jij ervan? Kunnen ouders hun zonen zonder medische redenen laten besnijden of ben je het eens met de artsenorgaisatie?*

*Geef hieronder je mening!*

----------


## onnetje

Het schijnt wel hygiënischer te zijn, heb ik in een medisch blad gelezen. Dus dan ben ik voor besnijdenis.

----------


## cynthiabaumler

als er geen medische reden is ben ik er tegen. Het kind moet (als het daar oud genoeg voor is) zelf over kunnen beslissen.

----------


## gerardvansteeg

Ik vind het een belachelijk en middeleeuws ritueel en moet onmiddelijk verboden worden!
Mocht een volwassen mens dat toch nog bij zichzelf graag willen kan dat altijd nog en in 9 van de 10 gevallen laten ze het dan wel!

----------


## Fieranda

ik ben er op tegen
van mij mogen ze het verbieden
als het noodzaak is dan moet het gebeuren geen keus. maar anders moet je een baby lichaam niet verminken
als een man er voor kiest is het zijn keus maar een baby kan niet kiezen

----------


## dv8

Ouders en dokters veroordelen voor het opzettelijk toebrengen van slagen en verwondingen! Zo simpel is dat.

----------


## Oki07

Tegen. Verminking van een lichaam. Niemand die eraan zal denken om een tatoo op een baby te zetten, maar wat af snijden van een goed functionerend lichaamsdeel is wel prima? Hygiënischer? Kom op; goed wassen die handel en niets aan de hand.

----------


## ikke64

Al de jongens van mijn vaders kant zijn (gedeeltelijk) besneden. Puur omdat de voorhuid te nauw is. Een erektie kan daardoor pijnlijk zijn/worden. Maar ook daar gaat de medische wetenschap steeds verder. Als ik zie hoe "mismaakt" mijn vader was en hoe netjes de uroloog dit bij mijn zoon heeft gedaan. Petje af. Hij mist ook maar circa 50%.

Kortom om medische redenen. Perfect. Gelukkig kan het. Om godsdienst reden of wat dan ook. Afblijven. als deze redelijk kleine ingreep toegestaan wordt kun je toch eenvoudig ook meisjes besnijden. Is namelijk nog een kleinere ingreep. (lichamelijk dan!!!!!).

Gr Ikke

----------


## adjk

Falikant op tegen. Alleen als er problemen zijn, moet er medisch ingegrepen worden ( te nauwe voorhuid), maar dan zou aan deze ingreep een andere naam gegeven moeten worden, vind ik. Dat het hygiënischer is, lijkt me onzin. In Nederland werd vroeger nauwelijk besneden en ik kan me niet herinneren, dat al die onbesneden mannen om de haverklap problemen hadden door ontstekingen o.i.d. of dat er daardoor bij vrouwen problemen waren.

----------


## Agnes574

Zonder medische reden vind ik ook; *afblijven*.
Met medische reden vind ik het kunnen...

Persoonlijk vind ikzelf (als vrouw zijnde) een besneden penis aantrekkelijker en hygiënischer :Wink: . 
Maar ik vind dat mannen zonder medische redenen zelf moeten kunnen kiezen!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik vind ook dat ze niet zomaar baby's moeten laten besnijden, als ze dat graag willen kunnen ze dat op latere leeftijd zelf altijd nog besluiten. Om medische redenen vind ik het wel weer goed kunnen, lijkt mij logisch toch  :Wink: 

Voor mij maakt een onbesneden/besneden penis niet veel uit, een onbesneden penis kun je ook de voorhuid van naar achter halen waardoor je een mooie 'kale eikel' ziet..

@ Ikke,

Ehh meisjes besnijden? Hoe doe je dat..? Lijkt mij niet zo fijn iig!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Ik bedoelde dit buiten gewoon cynisch. Het besnijden van meisjes komt in sommige islam culturen voor en houd in dat oa de clitorus verwijderd wordt. Zeer vernederend en vaak levensgevaarlijk omdat het op de meeste plaatsen op de wereld verboden is. Je kunt je voorstellen waar en hoe dit dus gedaan wordt. Als je meisje het dan overleefd is ze van onder vaak zo verminkt dat seks onmogelijk pijnloos meer lukt en plecier hebben ze er heel zeker niet meer van. Eigenlijk niet te vergelijken dus, maar ook een voorhuid verwijdering kan complicaties met zich mee brengen met verminking tot gevolg.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Oki07

Het besnijden van meisjes gebeurt in afrikaanse landen vaak onder erbarmelijke omstandigheden. Waris Dirie heeft over haar besnijdenis geschreven en een stichting opgericht. Een jong meisje wordt meestal door haar moeder en tante vastgehouden en iemand anders snijdt. Dit gebeurt in Afrika vaak ver weg van de bewoonde gebieden, zodat je het gegil niet hoort. Vaak worden behalve clitoris ook de binnenste en buitenste schaamlippen weggesneden (een scheermes wordt veel gebruikt) en dat wordt dan gehecht, behalve een heel klein gaatje om te plassen. Om de eerste keer sex te hebben, doet verschrikkelijk veel pijn en soms moet een vrouw open gesneden worden. Menstruatie doet pijn en een bevalling is hel.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hoi Sylvia,
> 
> Ik bedoelde dit buiten gewoon cynisch. Het besnijden van meisjes komt in sommige islam culturen voor en houd in dat oa de clitorus verwijderd wordt. Zeer vernederend en vaak levensgevaarlijk omdat het op de meeste plaatsen op de wereld verboden is. Je kunt je voorstellen waar en hoe dit dus gedaan wordt. Als je meisje het dan overleefd is ze van onder vaak zo verminkt dat seks onmogelijk pijnloos meer lukt en plecier hebben ze er heel zeker niet meer van. Eigenlijk niet te vergelijken dus, maar ook een voorhuid verwijdering kan complicaties met zich mee brengen met verminking tot gevolg.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Wow, wist niet dat dit serieus gedaan wordt! Bij meisjes vind ik het dan vrijwel nog wel erger dan bij jongens.. Hehe ik zou zonder mn clitoris echt niks kunnen hoor, jeetje dat ze dat doen daar! Rare cultuur  :EEK!:

----------


## ikke64

Rare cultuur?!?!?!? Nog steeds is in grote delen van de wereld een vrouw een minderwaardig schepsel. Ik ben van mening dat alle geloven die verschil maken tussen man en vrouw, blank of gekleurd enz afgeschaft, verboden en uitgeroeid zouden moesten worden. Je kunt een mens niet in een hokje plaatsen. waarbij het ene hokje meer waard is dan het andere. Het verplicht dragen van hoofddoekjes en erger is het begin, omdat ze een vreemde man niet mogen opwinden dhuuuuuu. Laten die kerels zich zelf maar nalaten kijken of hun ogen dicht binden. Zij blijken dan toch in gebreken.
Ik kan me er zo boos over maken!!!!!!!!!!

Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ben het helemaal met je eens!

----------


## Luuss0404

Om medische redenen mag van mij een besnijdenis wel, maar als het is uit geloof, ritueel of gewoonte dan vind ik dat het niet kan en dat het jongetje waar het om gaat dat zelf als hij er oud en wijs genoeg voor is zelf over mag beslissen!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben het er mee eens dat het jongetje of het meisje dit zelf moet kunnen beslissen zodra hij 18 jaar of ouder is. Wat ik echter ook belangrijk vind is dat de kosten ook voor eigen rekening zijn.
Ik wil namelijk niet mee betalen aan één af ander ritueel. De medische kosten zijn al hoog genoeg.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Ook ik vind het niet kunnen dat ze dat op jonge leeftijd doen bij kinderen,en zeker niet op een onverantwoorde manier zoals in Afrika, zonder medische redenen"maar ik vind het wel enorm hygienische/en mooier alé dat vind ik toch.
Was nl zo dat mijn ex-man besneden was
Is naar schijnt wel gebleken dat dat beter is voor later,zo hebt je op oudere leeftijd minder kans op prostaatkanker/of andere ziektes(uroloog heeft mij dat destijds gezegd)
En een besnijden is idd niet kosteloos,het kost ongeveer een 300euro dat je zelf moet opleggen.

----------


## Oki07

> Hoi allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben het er mee eens dat het jongetje of het meisje dit zelf moet kunnen beslissen zodra hij 18 jaar of ouder is. Wat ik echter ook belangrijk vind is dat de kosten ook voor eigen rekening zijn.
> Ik wil namelijk niet mee betalen aan één af ander ritueel. De medische kosten zijn al hoog genoeg.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Ik geloof toch niet dat een meisje ervoor zou kiezen om haar clitoris weg te laten snijden. In ieder geval niet hier in Nederland.

----------


## ikke64

@ Oki,
Sorrie was weer een beetje cynisch  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Oki07

> @ Oki,
> Sorrie was weer een beetje cynisch 
> 
> Gr Ikke


Oh, gelukkig maar!

----------


## ikke64

@ allemaal,

Sorrie, als ik het over dit soort onderwerpen heb wordt ik soms een beetje erg cynisch.
Ik kan niet begrijpen dat er mensen zijn die, om welke reden dan ook, dit hun kinderen/dochters aan doen. En zeker niet moeders, die het notabene zelf hebben moeten ondergaan. Als er bepaalde geloven in het spel zijn verdwijnt elke vorm van normaal denken. Te erg voor woorden. En dan vinden ze het vreemd dat een partij als de PVV zoveel stemmen krijgt. Want we hebben het hier maar over 1 van de onderwerpen waar bv de Islam een duidelijke mening over heeft. DDHHuuuuuu.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,

Denk je dat een besnijdenis bij meisjes nog veel voor komt in Nederland/Belgie?
In Afrika gebeurt dit nog wel maar hier bij ons,weet ik het niet zo.
Vind ook niet dat we daar moeten voor moeten opdraaien,we moeten idd al genoeg betalen!!(op medische vlak)

----------


## Oki07

Volgens Waris Dirie gebeurt dit ook in Europa nog op grote schaal. Ook worden meisjes tijdens hun vakantie in het land van hun ouders besneden. Het schijnt echt een stil drama te zijn. Ze schreef erover in Onze verborgen tranen.

----------


## ikke64

@ Oki07
Inderdaad is dit het verhaal wat ik ook ken. 
Een tijdje geleden heb ik ergens er een heel stuk over gelezen. En het tijdens vakantie laten "amputeren" blijkt dus inderdaad veel voor te komen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Wat erg voor die meisjes(jezus) moet echt een hel voor ze zijn.

----------


## gpjbruyn

> 10 juni 2010 Nu.nl:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wat vind jij ervan? Kunnen ouders hun zonen zonder medische redenen laten besnijden of ben je het eens met de artsenorgaisatie?*
> 
> *Geef hieronder je mening!*


Ik vind dat het wel moet kunnen, de kosten dan ook zelf dragen.
Het is op zeer jonge leeftijd niet zo pijnlijk als op oudere leeftijd.
Ook het hygienisch aspect is een voordeel.

----------


## ikke64

@gpjbruyn

Dus even samen gevat vind je dat je een klein kind/baby onder narcose mag brengen, met alle risico's van dien. Een gezond stuk vlees mag afsnijden, met alle infectie risico's. Alleen om dat 1 of ander geloof dat, volgens de verlaters van het heilige boek, dit voorschrijft?!?! Ik kan me er dus helemaal niets bij voorstellen. En neem van mij aan, ik ben om medische redenen besneden, net als mijn zoon. Dat het nog meer nadelen heeft.
Hoewel deze maar gering zijn.

Gr Ikke

----------


## gpjbruyn

> @gpjbruyn
> 
> Dus even samen gevat vind je dat je een klein kind/baby onder narcose mag brengen, met alle risico's van dien. Een gezond stuk vlees mag afsnijden, met alle infectie risico's. Alleen om dat 1 of ander geloof dat, volgens de verlaters van het heilige boek, dit voorschrijft?!?! Ik kan me er dus helemaal niets bij voorstellen. En neem van mij aan, ik ben om medische redenen besneden, net als mijn zoon. Dat het nog meer nadelen heeft.
> Hoewel deze maar gering zijn.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Je geeft als voorbeeld de situatie in het westen. de jongens in de moslim landen worden als baby al geholpen en hebben daar 2 a 3 dagen wat last van.
Waar ik wel tegen ben is het feit dat de meisjes er wel onder lyden. Daar ben ik op tegen. maar de stelling ging over de zonen. Zelf ben ik ook geholpen en ik kan het een ieder aanraden.

----------


## christel1

Mijn zoon is geboren met hypospadie (vroegtijdig sluiten van de ureter), dus hij plaste op zijn broek, op zijn 5de is hij geopereerd door een joodse arts in een Brussels ziekenhuis, hij is dan ook besneden. In een gewoon ziekenhuis kon het ook maar dan moest hij 3 keer onder het mes en dat zag ik niet zitten voor een kleuter. Toen ik de arts vroeg of dit wel nodig was antwoordde hij dat het wel hygiënischer was en dat er daardoor in moslimlanden veel minder baarmoederhalskankers voorkomen (dit is wel medisch bewezen). Toen hij jonger was vond hij dit wel niet zo plezant maar nu maakt het hem niks meer uit, ja hij is nu ook al 23 en volwassen. Voor besnijdenis bij meisjes, daar ben ik volledig tegen, dat is echt voor niks goed en alleen maar in de naam van het geloof, niks te maken met gezondheidsproblemen dus dit kan echt niet
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Christel,

Zelfs voor het geloof niet. Puur menselijk wandenken. Vrouwen/meisjes zijn minderwaardig en mogen geen genot hebben bij sexueel verkeer dat is alleen functioneel voor hen.............. En dat dan wel weer uit naam van de koran, een door mensen geschreven verhaaltje, net als de bijbel trouwens. Maar goed met moslims is niet mis maar het islamisme is de nagel in ieders doodskist.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Ik weet niet of je soms Humo leest, daar stond er een artikel in over sex en de islam. Ben er echt veel wijzer van geworden. Ik vind het net zoals jij dat besnijdenissen, mannelijk of vrouwelijk niet mogen gelinkt worden aan een godsdienst. Bij meisjes zeker niet omdat dit echt verminken is en er echt niets goeds aan is, heb de koran nog niet bestudeerd maar ik weet niet of zoiets er in staat. Ik ben zelfs tegen hoofdoeken, boerka's omdat deze de identiteit wegnemen van de vrouw. Dus groot gelijk 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

wilders stemmen als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt hè  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ...

----------


## christel1

@ikke, 

Zal ik wel moeten verhuizen zeker ? Spijtig genoeg kan ik nog niet op NL stemmen in België anders was het al gebeurd si (we zijn nog aan het twijfelen tussen Zeeland in Nederland of Ardennen in België) als we later oud en versleten zijn lol 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Ik zit meer te denken aan de sahara. Ik heb namelijk een hekel regen en kou  :Wink: 
Maar back topic. Ik ben tegen elke vorm van snijden als er geen medische reden voor is.
En medisch kan ook psygisch zijn. Een vrouw naar een borst amputatie, herstel (Plastische chirugie) operaties na verbranden ed.

Gr Ikke

----------

